# I rather like Bach's Brandenburg Concertos



## username (Nov 28, 2011)

Particularly the 6th, 5th and 4th. Is there anything you would recommend that is fairly similar in kind and equal if not better in quality? I'm far from an expert.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I assume you like the Brandenburgs because they are approachable and immediately enjoyable?

If you like that, try Handel's _Music for Royal Fireworks_ or his _Water Music_. From Bach, I suggest you explore his Violin concertos. Then there is also Vivaldi's Four Seasons which I usually shy from recommending because I am thoroughly sick of it from hearing it played everywhere.

As for "better in quality" - Bach himself wrote a LOT of music, and most of it was sheer genius. Much of it is less approachable than the Brandenburgs though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I don't know that you will find the equal or better of the Brandenburgs. They are pretty impressive.

But I will second Handel's Water Music and Music for Royal Fireworks. You could also try his Concerti grossi. Vivaldi's Four Seasons is also great.

As was mentioned, try others of Bach's concertos. The violin concertos are also quite famous and admired, and rightfully so. Then he also has a wealth of keyboard concertos to explore. You might want to explore a different period as well - perhaps the classical period. Mozart has some wonderful violin and piano concertos. That would be my recommendation for the next step.


----------



## username (Nov 28, 2011)

I've already listened to every suggestion so far; and quite recently, funnily enough.

edit: Haven't heard The Musical Offering.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

username said:


> Particularly the 6th, 5th and 4th. Is there anything you would recommend that is fairly similar in kind and equal if not better in quality?...


_The Musical Offering, BWV.1079_ - the recording by Davitt Moroney's group on Harmonia Mundi (reissued on the budget white label) is great, also I've heard that Reinhardt Goebbel's one is very good as well, it has been reissued on Australian Eloquence.

This work is not necessarily "better" than the Brandenburgs but I like it far more, it is less of an earworm, imo (although the central trio sonata is very tuneful), and it is both technically interesting and kind of musically stimulating and engaging, etc. esp. if you like smaller scale chamber music...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It really doesn't get any better than Brandenburgs in my opinion, sure Bach has a hoard of other very impressive works, but the Brandenburgs for me are the cream of a delicious Bachian pie.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

username said:


> Particularly the 6th, 5th and 4th. Is there anything you would recommend that is fairly similar in kind and equal if not better in quality? I'm far from an expert.


Welcome.

Much of Bach's concerto and instrumental music can be presumed lost. The surviving repertoire can only give us an inaccurate account of what he might have composed. All the surviving concertos are worth listening to if you enjoy the _Brandenburgs_. I would suggest the three violin concertos, the four orchestral suites, the keyboard (harpsichord) concertos, and various arrangements of the later. (The keyboard concertos were arranged by Bach himself from earlier concertos for other instruments).

I rather like the _Brandenburgs_, too. I, very shamefully, own well over a dozen different recordings of them! Sad uh? Which version(s) do you have?


----------



## username (Nov 28, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Much of Bach's concerto and instrumental music can be presumed lost. The surviving repertoire can only give us an inaccurate account of what he might have composed. All the surviving concertos are worth listening to if you enjoy the _Brandenburgs_. I would suggest the three violin concertos, the four orchestral suites, the keyboard (harpsichord) concertos, and various arrangements of the later. (The keyboard concertos were arranged by Bach himself from earlier concertos for other instruments).
> 
> I rather like the _Brandenburgs_, too. I, very shamefully, own well over a dozen different recordings of them! Sad uh? Which version(s) do you have?


This is the one I currently have starred on Spotify. I think it's a fine recording, but I'm sure there are better ones out there since I've only heard about three so far. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always liked Raymond Leppard's recording, which is pretty obscure these days. Not sure if it'll be on Spotify.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Telemann - Tafaelmusik
Corelli - Concerti Grossi
Boccherini - the best of
Haydn - the best of
Mozart - Violin Concertos
And the ones already mentioned. I love the Four Seasons because I have no classical radio station here. So it isn't overplayed for me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

username said:


> Which one would you recommend?


Depends on how you want to hear it. If you want a more modern sound to the instruments and style I like the Neville Marriner and The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields recording.

I am, however, partial to the one I grew to love these works with and that is by The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.

Both are superb representations and both are played greatly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

username said:


> This is the one I currently have starred on Spotify. I think it's a fine recording, but I'm sure there are better ones out there since I've only heard about three so far. Which one would you recommend?


Jordi Savall has an excellent recording of the Brandenburgs. After him, I would recommend Rinaldo Alessandrini with Concerto Italiano on the Naive label. I, too, have numerous recordings of these concertos, and never tire of hearing a new one. I will say that my taste tends towards historically informed performances using period instruments.


----------

